# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  philips gc 7330 δεν βγάζει ατμό στο σίδερο

## bb4fc

Καλησπέρα

Έχω ένα σίδερο με μπόιλερ philips gc 7330 το οποίο δεν δίνει ατμό στο σίδερο. 

Το μηχάνημα «δουλεύει» φυσιολογικά. Ανάβει, και μόλις «ντουμπανιάσει» από ατμό, ανάβει σταθερή η σχετική ένδειξη (ενω μέχρι να «ντουμανιάσει» αναβοσβήνει η σχετική ένδειξη).Η αντλία (σημείο 3 στις εικόνες) δουλεύει (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει πλήρη ροή). Λέω δουλευει γιατί ενώ έχω αδειάσει το boiler, μολις βάλω το μηχάνημα σε λειτουργία, ακουω την αντλία να δουλευει και παράλληλα μπαίνει μπολικο νερό στο boiler (μόλις κρυώσει, ανοιγω την πλαϊνη βαλβίδα calc-free και βγαίνει μπόλικο νερό). *EDIT1:* Επιβεβαιώνω οτι δουλευει καλά γιατί οταν βάλω τη συσκεύη σε λειτουργία (την έδεσα για δοκιμή) την ακουω που δουλευει και βλέπω οτι τραβάει/αδειάζει νερό από τη δεξαμενή. Άρα αντλία δεν είναι σίγουραΗ αντίσταση του boiler δουλευει γιατί ατμοποιεί το νερό και υπο αρκετή πίεση.Η ηλεκτροβάνα (ή πρεσοβάνα ) (σημείο 1 στις εικόνες) εννοώντας τη βαλβίδα-πηνίο που μολις ενεργοποιείται απο το κουμπί στο σίδερο, δίνει ατμό στο σωλήνα που πάει στο σίδερο, λειτουργεί οταν της δώσω εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στα άκρα (μόλις εφαρμόσω 220v ακουγεται το κλασικό κλακ του πηνίου). *EDIT1:* Με το που σύνδεσα τη συσκευή στην πρίζα, άκουσα μια και μοναδική φορά το κλακ του πηνίου. Μετά σιωπή, ακόμα κι όταν άναψε σταθερά η λυχνία οτι η πίεση ειναι αρκετή και ακόμα κι αν πατουσα/ξεπατούσα το κομβίο ατμου στη χειρολαβή. Μάλλον θα προσπαθήσω να εφαρμόσω εξωτερική χειροκίνητα τάση στην πρεσοβάνα, για να δω αν ενεργοποιείται και βγάζει ατμό.Το κομβίο ενεργοποίησης της ηλεκτροβάνας, κομβίο το οποίο βρίσκεται στη χειρολαβή στο σίδερο (σημείο 4 στις εικόνες), δουλευει κανονικά (δοκίμασα με μπαζερ πολύμετρου).Το μάυρο σωληνάκι υπερχείλισης (σημείο 2 στις εικόνες) ήταν γεμάτο αλατα και το καθάρισα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ο σωλήνας αυτός ρίχνει πίσω στην δεξαμενη το νερό που που δεν μπορεί να ρίξει η αντλία στο boiler.


     

Υπάρχει κάτι αλλο που μπορώ να δω/ελεγξω πριν αρχίσω να λύνω σωλήνες για καθαρισμό ή πριν το δέσω για δοκιμές;

*EDIT1 :* Καμία αλλη ιδέα;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## diony

όταν λες *λειτουργεί αν της δώσεις τάση* *ακούγεται το κλασικό κλακ του πηνίου* ,ακούς το κλακ αυτό και όταν πατάς το κουμπί (4) ?αφού φυσικά έχει γίνει ο ατμός
αν όχι μέτρησε τον αγωγό που φεύγει από το κουμπί συνήθως καταλήγει στη βαλβίδα  (1)
πολλές φορές κόβεται με το κούνημα του φορητού καλωδίου του σιδήρου



για να το μετρήσεις με σιγουριά αποσύνδεσε τουλάχιστον ένα από τα δύο άκρα του αγωγού στον αέρα

----------


## bb4fc

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Όταν η συσκευή ειναι δεμένη και σε λειτουργία, το τακ-τακ (βρήκαμε πως θα το λέμε) ΔΕΝ ακουγεται όταν πατώ το κομβίο στη χειρολαβή, ακόμα κι αν ο ατμός ειναι έτοιμος (σταματά να αναβοσβήνει η ενδεικτική λυχνία). 

Επισης τα καλώδια της πρεσοβάνας καταλήγουν στο ολοκληρωμένο (το ένα περνά από την αντλία). Ομοίως τα καλώδια που ερχονται απο το σίδερο (τη χειρολαβή) καταλήγουν σε ολοκληρωμένα (το κεντρικό και στο panel ρυθμίσεων). Κανενα καλώδιο δεν πάει απευθείας στην πρεσοβάνα. 

Τώρα περιμένω να κρυώσει η συσκευή και σκέφτηκα να κάνω τα εξής δυο απλά πράγματα. Να αποσυνδέσω τους πολους της πρεσοβάνας και ενώ η συσκευή ειναι σε λειτουργία και με έτοιμο ατμό :

1.Να πατήσω το κομβίο και να μετρήσω την τάση στα δυο καλώδια που καταλήγουν στην πρεσοβάνα (τώρα θα ειναι στον αερα). Αν το κομβίο δουλευει σωστα, θα δείξει 220V, δηλαδή θα δίνει εντολή στη βάνα να ανοίξει. Αν λοιπον εχω 220v τότε η βάνα ειναι χαλασμένη και θέλει άλλαγμα. Αν δεν δείξει 220V αρχίζει άλλο ψάξιμο για καλώδιο και ολοκληρωμένο

2.Να δώσω εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 220V στη βάνα και αν δεν ακουστεί θόρυβος, τότε επιβεβαιώνω το πρώτο 1. Αν όμως ακουσω κλακ και βγάλει ατμό στο σίδερο κοιτώ αλλού για βλάβη και πιο πιθανό το καλώδιο και το κομβίο ενεργοποίησης. Αν όμως ακουσω κλακ και δεν βγάλει ατμό στο σίδερο τότε πρέπει να αποσυνδέσω την τροφοδοσία ατμου προς τη χειρολαβή και να δω αν είναι βουλωμένη η βάνα (άρα αλλαγή) ή αν είναι βουλωμένος ο σωλήνας μέχρι τη χειρολαβή. 

Εχω κάπου λάθος λογική; 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## diony

ακριβώς  λογικό είναι αυτό που λες να κάνεις  , για να το τεστάρεις 
τώρα αν δε πάει η εντολή από το μπουτον ατμού στη λαβή κατευθείαν στην βαλβίδα ατμού και περνάει από την πλακέτα ,αρχίζουν τα δύσκολα θα χρειαστεί σχέδιο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην 2η φωτογραφία (που σημείωσες με "3" την αντλία ) αν κοιτάξεις πιο δεξιά στο άσπρο καπάκι που κουμπώνει επάνω φαίνονται καφετί σημάδια (κάποια υπερθέρμανση) και βλέποντας στην μεγάλη πλακέτα έχει 2 (πράσινες αντιστάσεις και γράφει "αριθμό" 2 δίπλα ) στην περιοχή αυτή και πίσω από την πλακέτα βλέπουμε και εκεί μαύρισμα . δες αν έχει φύγει κόλληση.

----------


## bb4fc

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. 
Indeed εκεί έχει ένα κάψιμο, και το καπάκι αλλά και η πλακέτα. Δεν το είχα προσέξει. Μέτρησα τις αντιστάσεις πριν την κόλληση και λειτουργούν κανονικά. Οταν τις μετρησα στην κόλληση δεν είχα πάντα καλή επαφή, οπότε ένα «φρεσκαρισματάκι» της κόλλησης δεν είναι κακό. 

Σε συνέχεια προηγούμενου, είχα τις εξής κινήσεις-εξελίξεις. 

Α. Εδωσα εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στην πρεσοβάνα, ενώ το μηχάνημα ήταν σε λειτουργία και με έτοιμο ατμό. Ο ατμός κύλησε ομαλά και βγήκε από το σίδερο. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι η πρεσοβάνα είναι λειτουργική και ο σωλήνας/πλάκα σίδερου δεν είναι βουλωμένα. Εφυγε αυτο.

Β. Στους πόλους παροχής τάσης της πρεσοβάνας (τα καλώδια που έρχονται από το ολοκληρωμένο) σύνδεσα πολύμετρο και παρακολουθούσα τις τιμές. Μόλις άναψε το μηχάνημα (μετά απο ώρα απραξίας και ενώ το boiler είναι άδειο) έδωσε στιγμιαία τάση, ανεξάρτητα αν το κομβίο ενεργοποίησης στη χειρολαβή ήταν ξεπατημένο. Κάτι σαν εσωτερικό τεστ ελέγχου και στιγμιαίο ξεκόλλημα της βάνας. Μετά αν σβήσω ή ανάψω το μηχάνημα, δεν το κάνει πάλι. Περιμένω τώρα να περάσουν 30 λεπτά εκτος πριζας να το δω πάλι. Πέρα απο αυτό το μηχάνημα δεν ακουει στο πάτημα του κομβίου ενεργοποίησης οταν ο ατμός ειναι έτοιμος. Εν ολίγοις όταν είναι έτοιμος ο ατμός, δεν το ενδιαφέρει αν πατας ή όχι το κουμπί για να βγει ατμός, ταση απολυτο μηδέν. 

Γ. Πριν το δεσω και το δοκιμάσω δοκίμασα την αγωγιμότητα του κομβίου από την πλακέτα μέχρι τους πόλους σύνδεσης με την πρεσοβάνα και δείχνει οτι λειτουργεί.

Καταλήγω σε 3 σκέψεις και βοηθήστε με αν εχετε άλλες. 

1. Το ολοκληρωμένο έχει πρόβλημα και πέρα από τις αντιστάσεις δεν μπορω να κάνω κάτι αλλο. Οι δίοδοι που εχει αγουν φυσιολογικά. Αν είναι σε αλλο κομμάτι (π.χ. ρελέ, μνήμη, κλπ) δεν θα βγει άκρη. 

2. Το κουμπί ενεργοποίησης ατμού έχει πρόβλημα το οποίο δεν φαίνεται αν δεν λύσω και δοκιμάσω την αγωγιμότητα απευθείας από το κουμπί μέχρι τους πόλους της ηλεκτροβάνας. 

3.Το θερμίστορ κάτω απο το μποιλερ δεν συμπεριφέρεται σωστά, οπότε ενημερώνεται η πλακετα να μην ενεργοποιηθεί ο ατμός, παρόλο που παράγεται ατμός. Αυτό δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα και ειναι το επομενο που θα δω μόλις κρυώσει το μποιλερ.

----------


## diony

μέτρησες τη συνέχεια του καλωδίου από το μπουτον ατμού  μέχρι την πλακέτα ?

Μέτρησε αν έχεις ωμομετρο και φυσικά εκτός πρίζας λογικά πρέπει *πατώντας το κουμπί ατμού* να σου ενώνει το μπλε με το μαύρο καλώδιο στην πλευρά του μπόιλερ

Η στιγμιαία λειτουργία της βαλβίδας ατμού σε κάθε κρύο ξεκίνημα είναι για να εκτονώνει το θάλαμο του μπόιλερ  και νομίζω ελέγχεται από το θερμίστορ δίνει  εντολή μέχρι να χλιαραίνει  το μπόιλερ

Από τη στιγμή που ανάβει η λάμπα του ατμού ,λογικά και αυτό από το θερμίστορ ελέγχεται, άρα και λάθος περιοχή αν σου μετράει δίνει εντολή στη λυχνία ότι έγινε ο ατμός άρα είναι λιγότερο ύποπτο

Να κοιτούσες και για κρύες κολλήσεις ή κάποιο στοιχείο στην πλακέτα χαλασμένο.

----------


## bb4fc

> Η στιγμιαία λειτουργία της βαλβίδας ατμού σε κάθε κρύο ξεκίνημα είναι για να εκτονώνει το θάλαμο του μπόιλερ  και νομίζω ελέγχεται από το θερμίστορ δίνει  εντολή μέχρι να χλιαραίνει  το μπόιλερ


Το επιβεβαιώνω, γιατί μετά απο μερικά λεπτά που δρόσισε το μπόιλερ, μόλις εβαλα τη συσκευή στην πρίζα, έδωσε πάλι στιγμιαία 220v. Αρα κάνει εκτόνωση και δεν εχει καμία σχέση με το κομβίο ελέγχου ή κάτι αλλο.





> Από τη στιγμή που ανάβει η λάμπα του ατμού ,λογικά και αυτό από το θερμίστορ ελέγχεται, άρα και λάθος περιοχή αν σου μετράει δίνει εντολή στη λυχνία ότι έγινε ο ατμός άρα είναι λιγότερο ύποπτο


Έχει δίκιο σε αυτό, οπότε θα το αφήσω σαν εσχατη λύση. 






> μέτρησες τη συνέχεια του καλωδίου από το μπουτον ατμού μέχρι την πλακέτα ?
> 
> Μέτρησε αν έχεις ωμομετρο και φυσικά εκτός πρίζας λογικά πρέπει *πατώντας το κουμπί ατμού* να σου ενώνει το μπλε με το μαύρο καλώδιο στην πλευρά του μπόιλερ


Βασικά αυτό εχω κάνει (εννοείται πάντα εκτός πριζας) χωρίς όμως να λύσω τη χειρολαβή. Δηλαδή δοκίμασα τα καλώδια που βγαίνουν από το καλώδιο που έρχεται απο τη χειρολαβή (γκρι και καφε που συνδεονται στην πλακέτα, γείωση και ένα γκρι-πρασινο που συνδεεται στην πίσω πλακέτα στο σημείο trigger - βλ εικονα τελευταία εικόνα κάτω δεξια). Με πατημένο το κουμπι ατμου, το γκρι-πρασινο καλώδιο άγει με τον ένα πόλο της ηλεκτροβάνας. Θα λύσω τη χειρολαβή να το δοκιμάσω σωστα. 





> Να κοιτούσες και για κρύες κολλήσεις ή κάποιο στοιχείο στην πλακέτα χαλασμένο.


Αν δεν είναι κουμπι ατμου, τοτε ειναι πλακέτα και αν δεν βγάλω ακρη με κολλήσεις θα δω μήπως μπορώ να παραγγείλω έτοιμη πλακέτα-ανταλλακτικό (μήπως έχει κάποιος ιδέα που μπορώ να βρω; )

----------


## diony

> Με πατημένο το κουμπι ατμου, το γκρι-πρασινο καλώδιο άγει με τον ένα πόλο της ηλεκτροβάνας. Θα λύσω τη χειρολαβή να το δοκιμάσω σωστα.



Τη μέτρηση αυτή την έκανες με τα δύο καλώδια στον αέρα ?
Αν αποκλείσεις όλα τα άλλα , στην πλακέτα 2-3 τρανζίστορ είναι , αν έχεις κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό , πιστεύω θα μπορέσει να την μετρήσει  
Τα 2 ρελέ πρέπει να  είναι ένα για την αντλία και ένα για τη βαλβίδα

*edit*
το μεγάλο το ρελέ αν βλέπω καλά  είναι σίγουρα για τη θέρμανση του μπόιλερ

----------


## bb4fc

Ναι στον άερα.

Έλυσα το σίδερο και δοκίμασα τη συνέχεια του διακόπτη (και όλων των αλλων καλωδίων). Είχες δίκιο, με το πάτημα ακουμπά το μπλε και το μαύρο.

Αυριο θα περάσω ένα χεράκι τις κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και τη βοήθεια σου.

----------


## diony

Μην ξενυχτάς και αύριο μέρα είναι , θα είσαι και πιο ξεκούραστος για να το συνεχίσεις

----------


## bb4fc

Φρέσκαρα τις κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Δεν βρήκα κάτι αλλο που να υπολειτουργεί και να μπορούσα να αλλάξω. 

Μίλησα με επισημο επισκευαστή philips για αντικατάσταση της πλακέτας και με ενημέρωσε οτι η πλακέτα πάει πακέτο με τη δευτερη πλακέτα (που εχει και τον controller) και την αντλία και το κόστος τους ξεπερνούσε τα 80 ευρω. Επειδή το θεωρησα απαγορευτικό κόστος, έκανα πατέντα και έβαλα εξωτερικό διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας που δίνει ρεύμα απευθείας στη πρεσοβάνα και το σίδερο μπήκε πάλι στην παραγωγή.

Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν και όποιος χρειαστεί βοήθεια για αναλογη πατέντα ενοχλεί άφοβα.

----------


## diony

Πολύ καλά έκανες , με 80 ευρώ υπάρχουν καινούρια ατμοσυστήματα με ίδιες δυνατότητες

----------


## sz1962

Επί τη ευκαιρία.
Αγαπητοί φίλοι, έχω ένα philips GC9241.
Όταν ζεσταίνονταν σταματούσε να βγάζει ατμό ενώ η Η/Β ακούγονταν να ανοιγοκλείνει. Επίσης ακούγονταν και η αντλία να παρέχει νερό.
Κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να δουλεύει εντελώς και εξακολουθούν να ακούγονται και η Η/Β και η αντλία.
Πάνω στο μπόιλερ έχει 2 θερμικές ασφάλειες. Μια 200 οC (πράσινη στις εικόνες) και μια 255 οC (κίτρινη στις εικόνες).
Η ασφάλεια των 200 είναι κλειστή (βραχυκύκλωμα) ενώ η των 255 ανοιχτή (άπειρο).

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω τα εξής:
α) είναι οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις φυσιολογικές γιατί θεωρώ ότι και η 255 έπρεπε να είναι κλειστή για να ζεστάνει η αντίσταση.
β) Επειδή η εταιρεία πουλάει τις ασφάλειες μαζί με το μπόιλερ, όπερ σημαίνει ένα κόστος περίπου στα 90€ και συνεπώς ασύμφορη επισκευή, μήπως γνωρίζετε εάν μπορώ να τις βρω σε άλλη πηγή;
γ) Αυτές οι ασφάλειες αφού ενεργοποιηθούν μετά επανέρχονται ή όχι;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Thermal fuses.jpgWiring Diagram.jpg 

Σας

----------


## Panoss

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι και αυτή των 255 °_C_ έπρεπε να δείχνει κλειστό κύκλωμα και όχι άπειρο.

----------


## sz1962

> Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι και αυτή των 255 °_C_ έπρεπε να δείχνει κλειστό κύκλωμα και όχι άπειρο.


Αυτή ήταν το πρόβλημα.
Την άφησα εκτός κυκλώματος και το σίδερο δουλεύει κανονικά.
Βέβαια δεν το ρισκάρεις να δουλεύει με μια ασφάλεια γιαυτό ψάχνω να δω τι μπορώ να κάνω.
Cortel Μάγερ 5 Αθήνα 4€ και τέλος

----------


## electricalgian

> Φρέσκαρα τις κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα. Δεν βρήκα κάτι αλλο που να υπολειτουργεί και να μπορούσα να αλλάξω. 
> 
> Μίλησα με επισημο επισκευαστή philips για αντικατάσταση της πλακέτας και με ενημέρωσε οτι η πλακέτα πάει πακέτο με τη δευτερη πλακέτα (που εχει και τον controller) και την αντλία και το κόστος τους ξεπερνούσε τα 80 ευρω. Επειδή το θεωρησα απαγορευτικό κόστος, έκανα πατέντα και έβαλα εξωτερικό διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας που δίνει ρεύμα απευθείας στη πρεσοβάνα και το σίδερο μπήκε πάλι στην παραγωγή.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους βοήθησαν και όποιος χρειαστεί βοήθεια για αναλογη πατέντα ενοχλεί άφοβα.


Είχα σχεδόν το ίδιο πρόβλημα απλός σε μένα δεν οπλιζε κανένα ρελε.Διαπιστωσα ότι έφταιγε η πλακέτα ισχύος.Αλλαξα τους πυκνωτές τους κίτρινους και τους δύο και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικο 100mf/63v.Ολα δουλεύουν άψογα.

----------

